# Want to make this light brighter-m952 kit 01



## Trod7308 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just ordered 2 of these off local auction site. I Was wanting to know a way to make these brighter. I didn't know if you guys could recommend different led or something. Also wondering how good of a deal I got. 2 of them brand new for $100. Thanks.


----------



## DUQ (Jan 12, 2014)

Well there's a few options. To keep it simple you could use this LED drop in, Malkoff Devices MD10. If you would like to keep using an incandescent lamp then this is where is gets more complicated. First you will need two high quality 17500 Li-ion cells such as then ones sold by AW, a high quality Li-ion charger and either of these lamps. Lumens Factory HO-M3 or EO-M3.

There is one other LED drop in but it's slipping my mind at the moment.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't really care, just want to make it brighter. Led sounds better. Let me know my other led drop in options. Thanks


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 12, 2014)

DUQ said:


> Well there's a few options. To keep it simple you could use this LED drop in, Malkoff Devices MD10. If you would like to keep using an incandescent lamp then this is where is gets more complicated. First you will need two high quality 17500 Li-ion cells such as then ones sold by AW, a high quality Li-ion charger and either of these lamps. Lumens Factory HO-M3 or EO-M3.
> 
> There is one other LED drop in but it's slipping my mind at the moment.



Ok I got another m952v I'm looking at that is 150 lumens. For $200. 

What at would that mall off drop in make the Lumens on the m952xm07? And how much does that cost. I think I can get that light for around $70


----------



## DUQ (Jan 12, 2014)

Trod7308 said:


> Ok I got another m952v I'm looking at that is 150 lumens. For $200.
> 
> What at would that mall off drop in make the Lumens on the m952xm07? And how much does that cost. I think I can get that light for around $70




http://www.malkoffdevices.com/drop-...weapon-lights/md10-for-surefire-weapon-lights

http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop.php?cid=6&sid=16

http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=241&cid=6&sid=15&page=1


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 12, 2014)

Cool. Yeah he said he would sell me 4 of these lights (M952XM07 / FM63KIT) for $200. 
I want to get one or 2 as bright as I can then I figure I can sell the other 2 and pay for led upgrade and initial purchase. What do you guys think?


----------



## DUQ (Jan 13, 2014)

You should have no problem selling the other two lights at a *reasonable* price.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

DUQ said:


> You should have no problem selling the other two lights at a *reasonable* price.



Is there any other options? I fell like $90 is pretty steep for one light bulb. Just out of curiosity when i go to sell these (m952xm07) what is a good asking price?


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

Is this thread discussing the M952 or the M962? The above Malkoff link is for an LED assembly seems to be intended for the M962 light. Maybe there's a difference between the M951 and M952 that I'm not aware of.

The stock Surefire LU60 collar works reasonably well with Malkoff's M60 and M61 series of engines. I recently bought an Oveready LU60 for use with my M951, and it fits the M61 very well.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Grizzman said:


> Is this thread discussing the M952 or the M962? The above Malkoff link is for an LED assembly seems to be intended for the M962 light. Maybe there's a difference between the M951 and M952 that I'm not aware of.
> 
> The stock Surefire LU60 collar works reasonably well with Malkoff's M60 and M61 series of engines. I recently bought an Oveready LU60 for use with my M951, and it fits the M61 very well.



i need to know where to find a led upgrade and how to do it for a m952xm07.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

The M952 uses the LU60 adapter collar to accept a P61 incandescent lamp assembly. You can run a Malkoff M60 or M61 series drop-in in the stock LU60 without worry. Nailbender and Vinh drop-ins do not fit into the LU60. My only other drop-in isn't overly suitable for weapon mounting, but fully awesome in other ways.

Alternatively, the Oveready LU60 P60 adapter allows a person to run practically any P60 sized drop-in in the M95x series light. I just learned (or re-learned) that the only difference between the M951 and M952 is the picatinny mount interface.....dual thumbscrews (951) or ARMS QD throw lever (952).

I have tested my Oveready LU60 with my two Nailbender assemblies and one Vinh, and reliable activation is achieved as long as the external spring is used. It works great with my Malkoff engines without external springs or wrapping material.

You got an awesome deal on these, so my recommendation is to spend some more to be able to run any high performance LED assembly.

If you go the upgraded LU60 route, you have many choices.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok so it's around $40 for the over ready then 20-80 for a good p60 led. Is this correct? Also, wanting to know a good asking price for a brand new m952xm07 stock. I have 4 of them and will only be upgrading one.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

Trod7308 said:


> i need to know where to find a led upgrade and how to do it for a m952xm07.



How do you plan to use the light? At what maximum distance do you want to be able to illuminate something?

Do you want the light pattern to be floody with a huge hotspot to light up an entire large room? Do you want it to be able to throw a small spot of light a long distance? Do you want a mixture of these two attributes? 

Do you want it to have a low output mode in addition to full output?

Once these questions have been answered, educated recommendations can be made.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

Trod7308 said:


> Ok so it's around $40 for the over ready then 20-80 for a good p60 led. Is this correct? Also, wanting to know a good asking price for a brand new m952xm07 stock. I have 4 of them and will only be upgrading one.



You are correct. The Malkoff M91 series and any M61 drop-in with HO or SHO appended to the name are intended for use with three CR123s. This makes them far from ideal for your light. Lucky for you, this also basically eliminates all options that cost over $59. 

Nailbender and Vinh's offerings provide significantly more output from two CR123s than Malkoff's products. The Malkoffs make up for this in craftsmanship and built-in heat sinking.

The general consensus is that for weapon mounted use, Malkoff, Nailbender, and Vinh (as long as the electronics are potted) are the three best options.

I think I paid $200 for my M951 with XM07 tailcap/tape switch roughly a year ago and considered it a very fair price. Prices seem to have come down on these recently, so $150 may be more in line with today's market.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just know I want it to be brighter (65 lumens) going off of reviews I have read and watched. Id like it to be bright if it were Ever used at night. I would probably want in between floody light and a straight beam. This is not for a home defense weapon so really just bright enough for outside. So I don't think it can be TOO bright. 

Different out puts would be nice but not completely necessary.

So any more combos or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Trod7308 said:


> I just know I want it to be brighter (65 lumens) going off of reviews I have read and watched. Id like it to be bright if it were Ever used at night. I would probably want in between floody light and a straight beam. This is not for a home defense weapon so really just bright enough for outside. So I don't think it can be TOO bright.
> 
> Different out puts would be nice but not completely necessary.
> 
> So any more combos or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Sorry for any dumb questions. New to the flashlight world. I have a p60 high output lamp assembly. I just really need one that will hold up to a recoil of an ar15. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

Locating one that's brighter than 65 lumens won't be a problem. The ones I've mentioned range from 325 (Malkoff M61 cool XP-G2 version) to 700-ish (Nailbender neutral XM-L2). Compared to a P61, the Malkoff is damn bright, and the Nailbender XM-L2 is simply unreal.

Since you're looking for a flood/throw combination, you'll want to choose an Orange Peel reflector, sometimes referred as OP.

The Nailbenders have a deeper reflector than Malkoff, so they produce a smaller diameter spill light area and significantly brighter hot spot. My only Vinh is a reflectorless mule, so not comparable. The beamshots I've seen lead me to believe they will be similar to Nailbender's. 

Here's a thread from last year in which I helped someone choose a drop-in http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...commendation-for-P60-drop-in-for-weapon-light. You may find the information in it useful. 

I've fired countless rounds with various Malkoffs attached to 7.62X51 semi-auto rifles and a 12 gauge shotgun. I've also personally tested my two Nailbenders on the shotgun, and trust them completely.

I agree that for outdoor use, it really isn't possible to have too much output. I've decided that my primary outdoor AR should use the Nailbender XM-L2. The massive output and deep reflector (though really not that massive when compared with MT-G2 and SS-50/90s) allows it to deliver significantly more light on target at 100 yards than my brightest Malkoff M61 SHO.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Grizzman said:


> Locating one that's brighter than 65 lumens won't be a problem. The ones I've mentioned range from 325 (Malkoff M61 cool XP-G2 version) to 700-ish (Nailbender neutral XM-L2). Compared to a P61, the Malkoff is damn bright, and the Nailbender XM-L2 is simply unreal.
> 
> Since you're looking for a flood/throw combination, you'll want to choose an Orange Peel reflector, sometimes referred as OP.
> 
> ...



ok so any output selection on the LEDs should work woth my m952


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes. There aren't that many current drop-ins available that output less than 100 lumens.

As long as the electronics are sealed with epoxy (potted), the LED assembly should be basically recoil proof.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Grizzman said:


> Yes. There aren't that many current drop-ins available that output less than 100 lumens.
> 
> As long as the electronics are sealed with epoxy (potted), the LED assembly should be basically recoil proof.



i guess I meant output "modes". variable outputs. I really like how the steam light protac hl has 3 different modes(hi, hi/strobe/low and hi/low. Do inhave that option?


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahhhh, yes you do have the option for multiple output levels. 

Nailbender and Vinh can likely make up a custom one that meets your output level strobe requirements. Malkoff only makes multi-mode drop-ins with three modes, Low, Medium, and High.

Unfortunately, the programming is done from them and can't be changed by you.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 13, 2014)

Grizzman said:


> Ahhhh, yes you do have the option for multiple output levels.
> 
> Nailbender and Vinh can likely make up a custom one that meets your output level strobe requirements. Malkoff only makes multi-mode drop-ins with three modes, Low, Medium, and High.
> 
> Unfortunately, the programming is done from them and can't be changed by you.



Cool thanks you. I will be now steadily looking up leds


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 14, 2014)

What are my battery options for the m952xm07


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 14, 2014)

The M952 was designed for use with two CR123s (or RCR123s). My AW 17670 batteries also fit comfortably in my M951 in case a lower voltage rechargeable option is needed. Two RCR123s send over 8 volts to the drop-in, which is above what a lot of drop-ins are able to accept.

It is also possible to add a Surefire A21 between the tailcap and body to allow for the use of three CR123s for high voltage drop-ins, or longer run time.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this thread but it's right up my alley. I sell XML and XPG P60 drop in's for the M951/M952 weapon lights. Only mine are custom cut to fit the "lamp holder" the mates the M2 head to the MH90 body. There is no such thing as a LU60/L60 adapter for the M951/M952. That's for a entirely and totally different light. The SF owners manual calls it a " Lamp Holder". For all 2 cell M95x series. Look for me on Ebay under the same name I use here on CPF. Here s a pic of the reflector cut necessary to fit into the lamp holder assembly. The P60 on the right is what "others" sell and is incorrectly sized to fit the lamp holder. The P60 on the left is what I sell and fits all of the lamp holders. For those who do not know there are 4 different Surefire versions and each different dimensioned. I have owned all 4 versions and cut my reflectors to fit all of them.


----------



## Trod7308 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's your price for that and an led? 3097213246 you can text me


----------



## m4a1usr (Jan 18, 2014)

Trod7308 said:


> What's your price for that and an led? xxxxxxxxxxx you can text me



I'm not a dealer here on CPF so I am not allowed to post prices but I will put an ad up on Ebay today. You can PM me here or respond to the ad on Ebay for details on the P60's. Price there is always buy it now.


----------



## RyansDaddy (Feb 28, 2014)

This being my first post beyond my introduction I'm sure I'll be stepping all over my junk but here goes. 
 I have a thing for flashlights and I like them to have a good amount of light. I bought 2 new old stock M952 weapons lights for a steal but the low 65 lumens of the incandescent bulb was just not going to cut it. I wanted to convert them to LED, the new versions are LED. The 65 lumens bulb had a 2 hour battery run life, the 120 lumens drop in incandescent bulb had a battery run life of 20 minutes and that was just not going to cut it. So I looked in to LED drop ins. There are a number of them on the market I went with the Cree R5 500 Lumens LED drop in. It is made to run off 3 123A batteries these lights only use two so the output is a little less than 500 lumens. An adapter was needed to use the Cree drop in because the drop in is a little wider. 

As you can see in difference is literally night and day between the 65 lumens incandescent bulb and the Cree LED drop in. 

There is a huge difference between the 211 lumens incandescent bulb and the Cree LED drop in outside. 

Something that really stands out is the flood the 65 lumens bulb, the 211 lumens bulb, and the surefire X300 LED all have a gradual fading flood. The Cree R5 has a crisp defined edge that created a visible cone of darkness. Things in the light were lit up well but things just outside the flood were black. You can really see that in the photo of the truck where the front and back are just gone. 

I am very impressed with the Cree and I will be ordering 2 more in different Lumens levels.

Here is review of the "LU60 P60 adapter".

It is well made. It fit in both sections of the M952 perfectly and very securely. The adapter accepted both the Cree R5 500 Lumens drop in and the Surefire P60 65 lumens bulbs well and both worked. 

The one disadvantage of this adapter is its beveled outer wall if it comes off with the flashlight head you cannot take out the bulb. It happened to me on my first run with it. (I will be contacting the company about that for a correction.) I had to wrap the threaded end with painters tape and gently grab it with a set of channel locks to get it lose. That could easily be fixed by flattening 2 opposing sections on the adapter. 

The inner all measurement of the adapter is .7 015" to the .6 505" of the original part. So if you want to mill out your own its really not that much. I just don't have the personal trust in myself to not jack one of these up.

I am glad I got the black and not the tan, the black blends in nicely. 
Batteries will always be an issue so making them last as long as possible is always nice. With the Cree LED drop in the 123A's should last 10 hours rather than the 10 minutes to an hour out of the stock bulbs.

Here is a video I made also. I used the small Surefire X300 as my EDC and if I had to walk out the door never to come back I'd grab it over the M952 or Streamlight but it's so strong you aren't going to use it to look for small things on the floor.

 From poking around on here I am sure most of this is nothing new but I have not seen much on the "LU60 P60 adapter" so I wanted to add my 2 cents.
 http://



http://



http://



http://


----------

